# Cat Scratch



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm pretty sure it's Sugar who did this b/c she sleeps in my arms. Sugar usually curls and sleeps in the nook of my armpit / arms when I go to bed. Last night, she startled herself awake and scratched the heck out of me and I was stunned. I didn't see her run off b/c it was dark but I'm 99% sure it was her. 

She used her back claws and rarely ever uses them. I could see in the moonlight coming in that it was a bad scratch and brushed it off and went back to bed. I woke up and the blood drops dried and it's horrible. 

We always have band-aids too which I'm always putting in the drawers and such but today, NO Band-aids! I couldn't believe it and the ones at work were a cheap brand that didn't stick. Anyone know what to put on pretty fresh wounds like this so it won't scar?

Here's the damage.


----------



## sefaleth (Mar 8, 2006)

Ouch! 

Maybe some aloe vera? Taking Vitamin E supplements can also help with skin healing.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's a recent thread about scarring - maybe it has something in it about healing.

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... ar+scratch

That looks so painful.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I know about what to put on after it has kinda scabbed over but the wounds are still so oozy and fresh. It is painful, it hurts to move my arms since it's right in the middle of the bend


----------



## sefaleth (Mar 8, 2006)

Oh - you probably want to get an antiseptic on it right away - neosporine, iodine, or something. I think aloe vera is safe for use on open wounds - I think the gel acts as a soother and a sealer to help it stop oozing more quickly.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Ouch!!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

ouch!  :sad2 :sad


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Yow! Ooh, that must have really hurt!  
Some antisepic is definitely called for. Then the aloe vera or neosporin. You should be informed that some folks, like me, have an adverse reaction to neosporin which increases the amount of scarring. Hopefully you're not so unlucky. There are other antibiotic ointments that don't produce a reaction. Ask your pharmacist. 
You can put the gel squeezed out of an aloe leaf on a fresh cut; it's very soothing, and speeds healing.

Also, the combination of vitamins A,C,D, and E supplements boosts the immune system and the body's ability to heal.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

8O Ouch  , hope you feel better!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Just a caution about aloe -- make sure it's pure aloe. A lot of the products sold in the stores as aloe lotion has a lot of other stuff mixed in it. Stuff that could actually irritate a scratch and interfere with healing.


----------

